# First fish on the new setup!



## 727Angler (Nov 10, 2020)

Not sure if this should go in the bragging spot or not since it isn't a skiff....


First fish on my new setup! Thomas and Thomas Zone with a Tibor Everglades!


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

727Angler said:


> Not sure if this should go in the bragging spot or not since it isn't a skiff....
> 
> 
> First fish on my new setup! Thomas and Thomas Zone with a Tibor Everglades!
> View attachment 167335


That's brag worthy, sir. Get puffed up, like a bantam rooster!


----------



## 727Angler (Nov 10, 2020)

Capn_Joe_Johnson said:


> That's brag worthy, sir. Get puffed up, like a bantam rooster!


Lol thank you. Gotta throw it in the salt but that was a decent bass! Super happy with my new setup, super smooth.


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

727Angler said:


> Lol thank you. Gotta throw it in the salt but that was a decent bass! Super happy with my new setup, super smooth.


That's all that matters. If you like it, it doesn't matter what anyone else thinks.

I like Pizza Combos with Skippy Peanut Butter.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I love some wooly buggers


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Sweet bass, nice set up. Saltwater or sweetwater, its all good!




Smackdaddy53 said:


> I love some wooly buggers


Me too...they resemble nothing particular, but almost everything generally. Lighter colors look like a baitfish, darker colors look like leeches, mix it up and fish it ion the bottom and look like a crawfish.
I've got some fly fishing friends who will not fish a bugger, one in particular says he will never stoop that low to catch a fish.


----------



## 727Angler (Nov 10, 2020)

fishnpreacher said:


> Sweet bass, nice set up. Saltwater or sweetwater, its all good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I were a bass I would eat one lol. They certainly do catch.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

fishnpreacher said:


> I've got some fly fishing friends who will not fish a bugger, one in particular says he will never stoop that low to catch a fish.


What is he, a f'n communist?


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

eightwt said:


> What is he, a f'n communist?


Trout snob. He fishes dry flies, upstream. Looks like he just stepped out of the Orvis catalog


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

I can testify that a peacock bass will inhale a wooly booger.


----------



## 727Angler (Nov 10, 2020)

georgiadrifter said:


> I can testify that a peacock bass will inhale a wooly booger.


I hope to find out soon.


----------

